# Souke Sports Cycling Clothing Discussion - Testers Needed!



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello Everyone! 

This is Tina from Souke Sports, we are happy to announce to be RoadBikeReview's first sponsor cycling clothing brand here. 

Many of you might not heard about our brand yet, no problem! We are still very young, but our experience is not. Before the brand born, we already have over 10 years experience making cycling clothing. We own our own factory, R&D team, and we aim to do D2C business, so compare to other brand at same quality, you might find us bit cheaper. 

We do have entry level products as well as the pro level ones. At first, we start with entry level on Amazon, these products are great quality with every good price, and we do have stock worldwide to ensure fast shipping, so you can find us very easily on Amazon. 

But our main focus is the pro line, these are not relatively more expensive, with premium quality and design. Though this line doesn't sell for long time, we already gain many sticky clients and earn their trust. The feedback is >95% positive. But this is not the end, we will continue making more stylish designs as well as performance cycling clothing, to help you ride more comfort and happy. 

Here are some of the feedbacks from the real clients, we hope in future we will gain more great feedback from you as well. 


Here at RoadBikeReview, we hope more cyclists get to know our brand, and maybe in one day, become our clients. It is okay if you don't buy. we can talk about everything about cycling as well here, we welcome you to give us advice, suggestions so we can improve and grow. If you already a client of ours, we welcome you to share your experience with everyone else here, and if you got any issues with order, size, shipping, etc, you can also feel free to reach me here to help solve your problems. 

Special discount code is applied for the forum menbers: RoadBike to save 15% at our official website 

In order to help more cyclist get to know our brand, we are hoping to get testers at the site, we will ship free cycling jersey and bibs to the picked cyclist and we are hoping to get honest reviews on the site so that more cyclist get to know how the products actually are.  

If you are interested to become a tester, please feel free to share us the idea below and PM me. 

Peace and everyone have a great time cycling! Keep pedaling!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Here are some of the clients feedback pictures.  I hope you like them.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Weather is getting cold, are your long sleeve jersey ready?  If not, feel free to check out these designs,.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Sharing the video of the factory, how the products are made and how is the factory looks like?


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey cyclist, I just open up a poll, hope everyone can join.

What would you think is the most important factor when you are buying a cycling set? 
What is the most concern when you are buying your...


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy weekend everyone, hope you enjoy the fun of cycling always!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

We have upgraded the previous JA0700 cycling jacket this year and add two more colors. 😃 
Last winter top sales! Do you like it? 
https://www.souke-sports.com/collections/mens-jackets


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Just found Charles Ouimet made a new video using our cycling clothing.  It is such a fun to watch!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

“Doctor said I should increase my intake of daily greens. So I wore my green kit and rode longer. ”


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

I just posted a discussion on what to wear during the cooling days or winter here, welcome to join the discussion.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

LS jersey always right, during summer it can protect you from the sun burn and during cooling days, it keeps you warm , 😄😄😄


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Shout out to life in the saddle, feedback pictures of SOUKE customize team jersey!  It looks really a fun activity!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

By the way, our customize website is almost ready ! Feel free to check out ! 
www.soukecustom.com


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Hope everyone had a great Halloween  Did you do any Halloween cycling ?


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Black Friday is around the corner, and we will announce the details very soon, hopefully today! Stay Tuned!
View attachment 481385


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

So I just announced Black Friday Sales of SOUKE SPORTS this year 2021., check out the article post here for more info! 
Souke Sports Black Friday Sales


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

You never know even the entry level Souke cycling shorts perform like a pro 😉
Thanks for @onlyvicky for the feedback pictures


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Thank you a lot for @tlg for giving Souke a sound review on this site! Welcome to check it out!








Souke Clothing Review


Souke Sports is a new Road Bike Review Vendor Member. They’ve been reaching out looking for RBR members to test their products. I’ve agreed to test their bibs and a jersey. Disclaimer: These were sent to me free of charge. However, no request was made as to how I review them. Only that I...




www.roadbikereview.com


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Always a great thing to ride with friends 😊😊😊
Thanks for the nice feedback pictures from our US agent.

The cycling jersey they wear are CL1205 and CS1105, , Same design, just different length of the sleeves,


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

So the blue ride is officially completed





















Thanks @jorgepasin74 for the amazing ride pictures !


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Souke Sports Socks are now available online, feel free to check out!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

I just got the review article for our customize line from lifeinthesaddle. Really nice article and pictures.
Our customize line is ready online, feel free to checkout: www.soukecustom.com








Read more


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Black Friday Price is Insane!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Got the review video just now, it just make my day!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Souke Sports Black Friday is only two days to go, 
Starting from Nov.26 London time, really look forward to it!
30% Off site wide discount, applied automaticlly at checkout! The promotion is once a year, if you want to try out Souke Products, this will be the best time! 
www.souke-sports.com


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

We got another bib legging review from Veloharmony! And by the way, tomorrow will be Black Friday, if you want to try out SOUKE, feel free to take advantage of the Black Friday sales during Nov. 26~29th London time, at 30% off and free gifts available.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Our Black Friday Sales officially begins! Welcome to checkout and take advantage of the 30% off + gift sales during Nov. 26·29th 
Looking forward to seeing you around! 
www.souke-sports.com


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy weekend everyone! I suppose this is a busy weekend, everyone is busy with selecting and buying products.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

It seems we got several orders from Roadbikereview this Black Friday, I hope to see more Souke Cyclists here in 2022. 
Keep Pedaling!
🙃🙂


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

By the way, the Cyber Monday Sales begins, and the big promotion will last only one more day! Don't miss the sale!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

So life is back to normal; Hope everyone had purchased what you want at great price! Now let's just keep pedaling!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Always great time to ride with her/him! Any cycling plans this weekend?


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

So we got this review article from washingmachinepost . The bloger reviewed our CL1202, BL2601 as well as the jacket JA0700. Any one interested, feel free to checkout!

Just want to clarify, as we are just at very early stage for the pro line SOUKE, so this year, we actually didn't make the winter collection. The long sleeve jerseys on our website actually our early autumn style, in 2022, we will have more winter collections, as well as women's collections coming out! 

BTW, the jackets is really worthy a trial, cannot go wrong for the price.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Sharing the weekend ride of one client in Indonesia.  The item he is wearing is our CS1107 cycling jersey and the BS1601 bib shorts.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Will you still cycling outside or just stay at home do some indoor cycling during the cold days?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Will you still cycling outside or just stay at home do some indoor cycling during the cold days?


Right now, I'm just walking and hiking - waiting for the snow to fall so I can do some xc skiing!

I can't get into the indoor trainer thing. I need to be outdoors.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Right now, I'm just walking and hiking - waiting for the snow to fall so I can do some xc skiing!
> 
> I can't get into the indoor trainer thing. I need to be outdoors.


Yeah, outdoor is always better.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Merry Christmas Eve everyone！ 










从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Some of your kit looks really good, and so is the price. But I won't be buying anything from you. Why? It's because you offer nothing in tall sizes.

I'm 6'3" tall, and most of that 'extra' length is in my trunk (although finding a DECENT pair of cycling pants in size 34"/34" is difficult enough in itself, at least I CAN find things in that size). I need something in the generic size here in the US which we call "large-tall" (or "LT"), which seems to be almost impossible to find. In the past, if I order a jersey in size "L", it leaves form 2" to 6" of skin exposed on my backside. If I go up to size "XL", I usually get enough length, but then it fits so loosely around by chest and billows in the wind. European sizes are even worse; I once tried to buy a nice team jersey in "EU 2XL", and it was extremely tight, and left 8" of skin exposed on my back. I returned it for the only larger size, "EU 4XL", and that was so big that it could've been used as a tent (Think Eddie Merckx today for size..).

As a result, I do a lot of riding wearing things like tall-men's long underwear base layers, as well as soccer (footy) jerseys. I don't even own 1 pair of bibs, since there is NOBODY who makes a pair that doesn't strangle my gonads like a medieval torture instrument. I'm really not THAT uncommonly tall for the US, either (and certainly not for certain European nations, either). But, it seems the entire cycling garment industry is based in Asia, where people are almost all short, and therefore no thought whatsoever is given to about 10% of the target customers in the 'developed world'.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Some of your kit looks really good, and so is the price. But I won't be buying anything from you. Why? It's because you offer nothing in tall sizes.
> 
> I'm 6'3" tall, and most of that 'extra' length is in my trunk (although finding a DECENT pair of cycling pants in size 34"/34" is difficult enough in itself, at least I CAN find things in that size). I need something in the generic size here in the US which we call "large-tall" (or "LT"), which seems to be almost impossible to find. In the past, if I order a jersey in size "L", it leaves form 2" to 6" of skin exposed on my backside. If I go up to size "XL", I usually get enough length, but then it fits so loosely around by chest and billows in the wind. European sizes are even worse; I once tried to buy a nice team jersey in "EU 2XL", and it was extremely tight, and left 8" of skin exposed on my back. I returned it for the only larger size, "EU 4XL", and that was so big that it could've been used as a tent (Think Eddie Merckx today for size..).
> 
> As a result, I do a lot of riding wearing things like tall-men's long underwear base layers, as well as soccer (footy) jerseys. I don't even own 1 pair of bibs, since there is NOBODY who makes a pair that doesn't strangle my gonads like a medieval torture instrument. I'm really not THAT uncommonly tall for the US, either (and certainly not for certain European nations, either). But, it seems the entire cycling garment industry is based in Asia, where people are almost all short, and therefore no thought whatsoever is given to about 10% of the target customers in the 'developed world'.


Hi No Time Toulouse thanks for stopping by and sharing with us your concern. I understand it is kinda difficult to buy the clothing when you have special height,. weight. If you don't mind, you can PM me your detailed size info, like chest, waist, weight, inseam, etc. I can help if we got any suitable size for you. If not, you know we also have customize service, only 20USD additional handing fee and extra 3 days waiting time would be fine.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Some of your kit looks really good, and so is the price. But I won't be buying anything from you. Why? It's because you offer nothing in tall sizes.
> 
> I'm 6'3" tall, and most of that 'extra' length is in my trunk (although finding a DECENT pair of cycling pants in size 34"/34" is difficult enough in itself, at least I CAN find things in that size). I need something in the generic size here in the US which we call "large-tall" (or "LT"), which seems to be almost impossible to find. In the past, if I order a jersey in size "L", it leaves form 2" to 6" of skin exposed on my backside. If I go up to size "XL", I usually get enough length, but then it fits so loosely around by chest and billows in the wind. European sizes are even worse; I once tried to buy a nice team jersey in "EU 2XL", and it was extremely tight, and left 8" of skin exposed on my back. I returned it for the only larger size, "EU 4XL", and that was so big that it could've been used as a tent (Think Eddie Merckx today for size..).
> 
> As a result, I do a lot of riding wearing things like tall-men's long underwear base layers, as well as soccer (footy) jerseys. I don't even own 1 pair of bibs, since there is NOBODY who makes a pair that doesn't strangle my gonads like a medieval torture instrument. I'm really not THAT uncommonly tall for the US, either (and certainly not for certain European nations, either). But, it seems the entire cycling garment industry is based in Asia, where people are almost all short, and therefore no thought whatsoever is given to about 10% of the target customers in the 'developed world'.


I’m built the same, but at 6’2”. Work shirts are a special challenge... Finding my dimensions for a good fit is difficult, and know all too well the whole “wear a damn tent” phenomenon. To get the arm length it’s common for the width to fit 2 of me with room to spare. My 1” less in height gives me a small advantage, I have a few jerseys that just barely cover to where I want them but I think if I was 6’3” I’d miss by that inch. 

Bibs are a challenge. Plus, I like a very specific fit, I want to feel a pull standing up and the garment otherwise disappear in riding position. I have 2 older model Assos bibs that fit great. One of which, my go-to fave has thousands of miles on them. They have a small cut near the chamois but one of out cats did that, it isn’t normal wear. 

Jerseys are a crap-shoot. My wife got me Giro themed jersey in 2X and I can’t even zip it up. I have had luck with Bontrager jerseys. 

I think it’s nice to have Tina here as a manufacturer. I’m inclined to try out the brand at some point when it gets warmer. A semi-custom or custom option for a small upcharge is a great deal and you have a direct line to the company, which is really good. Back in my speed skating days when Bont was still a small family company you had this kind of access and it made the very expensive proposing of spending lots of money on equipment much more comfortable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Hi No Time Toulouse thanks for stopping by and sharing with us your concern. I understand it is kinda difficult to buy the clothing when you have special height,. weight. If you don't mind, you can PM me your detailed size info, like chest, waist, weight, inseam, etc. I can help if we got any suitable size for you. If not, you know we also have customize service, only 20USD additional handing fee and extra 3 days waiting time would be fine.


Sorry, but you are completely missing the point of my post. Firstly, I'm not really THAT odd a size. As I stated, probably 10% of men in the US would wear "tall" sized clothing. Assuming a population of 300 million, 10% of men would be at least 10 million people who need tall sized clothing, which hardly makes it 'special'. Add to that countries like Sweden and the Netherlands (where tallness is even more common), that probably makes more like 20 million tall men who also can't wear your clothing. All we REALLY need is about 6-8" more length; nothing more! Look at mass retailers like JC Penny or L.L. Bean, and notice how may tall sizes they have (and, also look at REI, and notice that they have no tall sizes at all!).

As to 'customizing'; what a pain in the @$$ THAT would be. I'd have to find a specific design, send an email, and wait months to get it, hoping that the color and style really looks like the picture. No, that is not an option. I could see it being an option if I had a very odd shape due to some sort of rare musculo-skeletal birth defect, but all we are talking about here is just being tall, nothing more! I can find bikes that fit me, so why can't I find a jersey that also fits me?

No, just for once, I'd like to see a jersey that I like, and actually find that it's available IN MY SIZE, rather than having to wear an extra base layer to keep from getting sunburnt on my lower spine (or, buy one so large that it's like wearing a parachute). The first manufacturer to advertise that they have jerseys in LT and XLT is going to make a killing in the market.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Sorry, but you are completely missing the point of my post. Firstly, I'm not really THAT odd a size. As I stated, probably 10% of men in the US would wear "tall" sized clothing. Assuming a population of 300 million, 10% of men would be at least 10 million people who need tall sized clothing, which hardly makes it 'special'. Add to that countries like Sweden and the Netherlands (where tallness is even more common), that probably makes more like 20 million tall men who also can't wear your clothing. All we REALLY need is about 6-8" more length; nothing more! Look at mass retailers like JC Penny or L.L. Bean, and notice how may tall sizes they have (and, also look at REI, and notice that they have no tall sizes at all!).
> 
> As to 'customizing'; what a pain in the @$$ THAT would be. I'd have to find a specific design, send an email, and wait months to get it, hoping that the color and style really looks like the picture. No, that is not an option. I could see it being an option if I had a very odd shape due to some sort of rare musculo-skeletal birth defect, but all we are talking about here is just being tall, nothing more! I can find bikes that fit me, so why can't I find a jersey that also fits me?
> 
> No, just for once, I'd like to see a jersey that I like, and actually find that it's available IN MY SIZE, rather than having to wear an extra base layer to keep from getting sunburnt on my lower spine (or, buy one so large that it's like wearing a parachute). The first manufacturer to advertise that they have jerseys in LT and XLT is going to make a killing in the market.


I’ve done plenty of semi-custom stuff and it’s never been a PITA. It’ll take some time, Sure, but then you have it dialed in, buy 4 more and be set for a few years with a perfect fit. It helps if you abandon the notion of sizes. Again, in speed skating we never looked at side as L, LT or XLT because that’s just a ridiculous way to size and buy anything. We used measurements. We used standardized measuring techniques and bought by matching measurements. It made a semi-custom purchase easy as can be. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

PBL450 said:


> I’m built the same, but at 6’2”. Work shirts are a special challenge...


All my business shirts come either from JC Penny or L.L. Bean (and a couple from Kohls). These are the only retailers I can reliably find good-quality shirts (and undershirts) in tall sizes. I also have some 'western shirts' in LT size (which is a commonly-available size at any western wear shop), but alas, living in the northeast limits where these can be worn.



PBL450 said:


> I have a few jerseys that just barely cover to where I want them but I think if I was 6’3” I’d miss by that inch.


I used to buy L sized jerseys off the rack, often Cannondale brand (which had an couple extra inches of length), but after a couple of washings, they'd shrink a bit, so I'd use a trousers-style clamping hanger to clamp to the hem of the jersey, then hang a weight from the hanger hook (usually a 1 gallon bottle filled with water) to stretch them. This worked until the weight on one caused a seam to rip...



PBL450 said:


> Bibs are a challenge. ....


For me, bibs are an impossibility.



PBL450 said:


> Jerseys are a crap-shoot. ...


I seem to have better luck with MTB jerseys, mostly the more casual designs, but there's only so far you can go with them.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

PBL450 said:


> I’m built the same, but at 6’2”. Work shirts are a special challenge... Finding my dimensions for a good fit is difficult, and know all too well the whole “wear a damn tent” phenomenon. To get the arm length it’s common for the width to fit 2 of me with room to spare. My 1” less in height gives me a small advantage, I have a few jerseys that just barely cover to where I want them but I think if I was 6’3” I’d miss by that inch.
> 
> Bibs are a challenge. Plus, I like a very specific fit, I want to feel a pull standing up and the garment otherwise disappear in riding position. I have 2 older model Assos bibs that fit great. One of which, my go-to fave has thousands of miles on them. They have a small cut near the chamois but one of out cats did that, it isn’t normal wear.
> 
> ...


Thanks PBL450 for the support.  I hope I can have the chance to serve you if you have any customize order.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Sorry, but you are completely missing the point of my post. Firstly, I'm not really THAT odd a size. As I stated, probably 10% of men in the US would wear "tall" sized clothing. Assuming a population of 300 million, 10% of men would be at least 10 million people who need tall sized clothing, which hardly makes it 'special'. Add to that countries like Sweden and the Netherlands (where tallness is even more common), that probably makes more like 20 million tall men who also can't wear your clothing. All we REALLY need is about 6-8" more length; nothing more! Look at mass retailers like JC Penny or L.L. Bean, and notice how may tall sizes they have (and, also look at REI, and notice that they have no tall sizes at all!).
> 
> As to 'customizing'; what a pain in the @$$ THAT would be. I'd have to find a specific design, send an email, and wait months to get it, hoping that the color and style really looks like the picture. No, that is not an option. I could see it being an option if I had a very odd shape due to some sort of rare musculo-skeletal birth defect, but all we are talking about here is just being tall, nothing more! I can find bikes that fit me, so why can't I find a jersey that also fits me?
> 
> No, just for once, I'd like to see a jersey that I like, and actually find that it's available IN MY SIZE, rather than having to wear an extra base layer to keep from getting sunburnt on my lower spine (or, buy one so large that it's like wearing a parachute). The first manufacturer to advertise that they have jerseys in LT and XLT is going to make a killing in the market.


Normally our standard sizes can meet most of the clients needs and for the bibs, we have some collection which has longer length for someone who prefer longer one, I might misunderstand your meaning, that I thought you mean most of the brand's standard sizes cannot meet your needs, so from us, we offer special customize service as well to solve this issue. You might not need to special customize but in order to check and recommend suitable size, I think the detailed size info is also very important to provided. In this way, you can get the correct size and avoid future return or exchange headache.  Please don't worry, the size info is very secure on our side.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Philippines is a great place for cycling enthusiasts, hope Cebu and other places influenced will be recover soon from the typhoon 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

New feedback video from Italy cyclist on our cycling gloves: ST1902. It is not the thickest and warmest full finger gloves of ours, we still have another one which is thicker and warmer for colder days.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

New feedback video from Italy cyclist on our cycling gloves: ST1902. It is not the thickest and warmest full finger gloves of ours, we still have another one which is thicker and warmer for colder days.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Today is the last day of 2021, what do you want to say to yourself? And any new year wishes?


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy new year , hope 2022 will be a much better year for everyone !










从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

We were back from the new year holiday now! Hope everyone enjoyed the holiday !


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

We have got many feedback pictures and videos recently, I suppose the weather is getting warmer, so we are all cannot wait to riding outside,.   I am also, the weekend is coming, preparing my next ride.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Really love our cycling jacket, affordable price and high quality!  Feedback picture from Charles Ouimet.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

During 2022, we plan to hold many challenges on Strava, but all within our own cycling clubs members. If you are also want to join the challenge and maybe win some freebies of SOUKE products, feel free to join. Details here:








Souke Cycling Challenge Invitation


SOUKE as you might know, is a young cycling apparel brand, we started our amazon line from 2017, and from 2021, we released our pro line on our own website officially. More and more cyclists get to know our brand, and tried our products, and we received so many positive feedback. At this...




www.roadbikereview.com


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy weekend everyone! Hope you all had a nice one!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Anyone living in a place with Temp. below 0C or 32F degree, can really try this winter cycling gloves out!
SOUKE ST1903 Winter Cycling Gloves Review


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy Valentines Day to you All, for some place, in advance!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Heading to DaLi (Yu'nan China) for picture shooting for our new collection CS1122, there are total 9 colors (two not available in picture, blue and light green). The team wearing our jersey is the Chinese mainland Custo team, aren't they all handsome and hot?








And how do you like the new cycling jersey? Which color you prefer most?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Heading to DaLi (Yu'nan China) for picture shooting for our new collection CS1122, there are total 9 colors (two not available in picture, blue and light green). The team wearing our jersey is the Chinese mainland Custo team, aren't they all handsome and hot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite is the orange-yellow color on the left.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> My favorite is the orange-yellow color on the left.


Haha, that color is one of the best seller previous in our CS1101 jersey.  And it is kinda SOUKE color,


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

SOUKE 2022 CYCLING COLLECTION VIDEO RELEASED.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Also the Tiger Year Edition video,  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> My favorite is the orange-yellow color on the left.


Agree, also love the pink and green. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

PBL450 said:


> Agree, also love the pink and green.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like the green and rose, and grey, haha! At first I like the pink and ginger the most, now seeing the models wearing on, I find they all look super.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Recently due to the covid situation, the shipping is kinda delayed, we are really sorry for what happened, but things is getting better now, the shipping company are getting back on track one by one, so soon the shipment should be back to normal.  Thank you everyone for the kind understanding.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

SOUKE released it is new summer jersey CS1126 today, the new design is "Non conformist everyday" , to breaking the rules. There are total 3 colors for the men's version: Black, Beige and Navy, we will also have women's version for this design soon. The new jersey also added the zipper pockets at backside for carry keys, cards, etc.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

From last year when our BS1601 been released, it has become SOUKE best seller bib shorts. The fit is very nice also the wearing experience is very good for the materiel we use. Mesh fabric very soft at the bib straps, and the chamois is not thick but supportive enough. Though the BS1601 is unisex, but still many women cyclist are waiting for the womens version. Therefore, we developed this women's bib shorts based on the BS1601. The overall design is the same.
The difference is:

The short length, women's bib shorts are shorter than Men's, in which way, the leg will look longer.  who doesn't like a longer leg? 
The chamois is different, unless the BS1601, the chamois we use on BS1502 is using the one which designed for women only, so more comfort for women.


----------

